# The real problem with our rates



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Uber is taking up to 40% of the rate 

$4.00 ride uber takes $1.60
Which leaves us $2.40 

$7.00 ride uber takes $2.20 
Driver $4.80

$10.00 ride uber takes $2.80
Driver $7.20 

$20.00 ride uber takes $4.80
Driver $15.20 

Uber is deceiving us and taking more than 20% per ride. Now if we take another 20% away for gas another 5% for car washes etc 10% percent for maintenance 25% car payment insurance depreciation of your car 

We are basically left with nothing. We are all working for Peter to pay Paul 

I hope the protest in LA goes well for us. 

If you can't make it please have your uber phone turned off from 5 to 7 tonight. Let's take a stand. We need to fight for our livelihood 

Many of us have quit our jobs for Uber, invested in new cars sacrificed out weekends and holidays for this job. We should be treated better and be compensated fairly for what we do


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread is sad but true. Uber has declared war on the drivers for no apparent reason ... worse yet, they are using the guise of helping us and too many are falling for it.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

Yep, I think it's time for action. Luckily I have other income, so I will most likely resort to weekends only.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Spread the word about today's protest via Waze messages! Include a long to this forum


----------



## Buster (Sep 5, 2014)

No, you're not thinking about this correctly. When you say a $4.00 ride - you actually mean a $3.00 ride. The $1 safety fee (or whatever the heck they are using it for), is and was never a part of the fare that would get paid to you. So on a $3.00 ride you get $2.40. On a $9.00 ride you get $7.20 - which is exactly 80%. It's not correct to include that $1.00 fee in your calculation. They're not taking more than 20% They're taking 20% on the part that was due to you in the first place. The $1.00 fee was added later and never was any part of that meant to be shared with the driver. Uber always said they were keeping 100% of that. So instead of thinking of your $4.00 ride as a $4.00 ride that Uber takes more than 20% out of... you need to think of it as a $3.00 ride that Uber takes exactly 20% out of.

Back when they didn't have that fee, all these rides you gave as examples, would have been $1 less. Your $10 example was previously a $9.00 ride. And today it's still a $9.00 ride as far as we drivers are concerned.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Buster said:


> No, you're not thinking about this correctly. When you say a $4.00 ride - you actually mean a $3.00 ride. The $1 safety fee (or whatever the heck they are using it for), is and was never a part of the fare that would get paid to you. So on a $3.00 ride you get $2.40. On a $9.00 ride you get $7.20 - which is exactly 80%. It's not correct to include that $1.00 fee in your calculation. They're not taking more than 20% They're taking 20% on the part that was due to you in the first place. The $1.00 fee was added later and never was any part of that meant to be shared with the driver. Uber always said they were keeping 100% of that. So instead of thinking of your $4.00 ride as a $4.00 ride that Uber takes more than 20% out of... you need to think of it as a $3.00 ride that Uber takes exactly 20% out of.
> 
> Back when they didn't have that fee, all these rides you gave as examples, would have been $1 less. Your $10 example was previously a $9.00 ride. And today it's still a $9.00 ride as far as we drivers are concerned.


Are you aware in many cities Uber has used the drivers as bait for the SRF by lowering the base fare so min fare don't go up for the riders with the SRF. That is not cool.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Buster said:


> No, you're not thinking about this correctly. When you say a $4.00 ride - you actually mean a $3.00 ride. The $1 safety fee (or whatever the heck they are using it for), is and was never a part of the fare that would get paid to you. So on a $3.00 ride you get $2.40. On a $9.00 ride you get $7.20 - which is exactly 80%. It's not correct to include that $1.00 fee in your calculation. They're not taking more than 20% They're taking 20% on the part that was due to you in the first place. The $1.00 fee was added later and never was any part of that meant to be shared with the driver. Uber always said they were keeping 100% of that. So instead of thinking of your $4.00 ride as a $4.00 ride that Uber takes more than 20% out of... you need to think of it as a $3.00 ride that Uber takes exactly 20% out of.
> 
> Back when they didn't have that fee, all these rides you gave as examples, would have been $1 less. Your $10 example was previously a $9.00 ride. And today it's still a $9.00 ride as far as we drivers are concerned.


Do you work for uber? My point is uber and it's tricky math is making more money off the drivers. Anyway you look at it the drivers are making less and less money That's the bottom line


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

With uber taking the srf from the drivers is still making the same commissions from the drivers and the drivers are making about 30% less than usually. For full time drivers that over $1000 pay cut a month. 

**** uber for ****ing good people and taking advantage of them. If you're not pissed off about this then you're a ****ing moron. Ask anyone what would you do if your job kept on cutting your pay asking you to work more hours and spend more money on gas so you can make less money while the pencil pushing pricks are sitting back and making millions everyday


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Buster said:


> No, you're not thinking about this correctly. When you say a $4.00 ride - you actually mean a $3.00 ride. The $1 safety fee (or whatever the heck they are using it for), is and was never a part of the fare that would get paid to you. So on a $3.00 ride you get $2.40. On a $9.00 ride you get $7.20 - which is exactly 80%. It's not correct to include that $1.00 fee in your calculation. They're not taking more than 20% They're taking 20% on the part that was due to you in the first place. The $1.00 fee was added later and never was any part of that meant to be shared with the driver. Uber always said they were keeping 100% of that. So instead of thinking of your $4.00 ride as a $4.00 ride that Uber takes more than 20% out of... you need to think of it as a $3.00 ride that Uber takes exactly 20% out of.
> 
> Back when they didn't have that fee, all these rides you gave as examples, would have been $1 less. Your $10 example was previously a $9.00 ride. And today it's still a $9.00 ride as far as we drivers are concerned.


Buster you're a moron. When we had the $3 minimum the rates were higher base fare was 1.60 and not .80 cents we getting 1.25 a mile with .29 cents a minute. And uber was only taking 5%
From the fairs. So tell me again what uber is going is fair to the drivers. Why don't you come out and drive for a couple weeks and feel our pain


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

The SRF is Bull and every driver in every market paying this should be pissed as hell! Do not tell me Uber is not making a ton of cash just on the 20%. Safe rider fee? Common Man! This SRF actually makes Uber and it's drivers look like We are all criminals and need to be protected!! What the F is a safe rider fee about anyhoot and what dumb ass at Uber came up with it? 
*Hello Uber riders! We want you all to know We charge you a extra buck on every ride you take with Uber because you might have to sue Us when some driver goes Bonkers!! Thanks for your understanding!!*
It's a stupid model for Uber and just does make sense on any level.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Does Lyft or Sidecar have a safe rider fee?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Buster said:


> No, you're not thinking about this correctly. When you say a $4.00 ride - you actually mean a $3.00 ride. The $1 safety fee (or whatever the heck they are using it for), is and was never a part of the fare that would get paid to you. So on a $3.00 ride you get $2.40. On a $9.00 ride you get $7.20 - which is exactly 80%. It's not correct to include that $1.00 fee in your calculation. They're not taking more than 20% They're taking 20% on the part that was due to you in the first place. The $1.00 fee was added later and never was any part of that meant to be shared with the driver. Uber always said they were keeping 100% of that. So instead of thinking of your $4.00 ride as a $4.00 ride that Uber takes more than 20% out of... you need to think of it as a $3.00 ride that Uber takes exactly 20% out of.
> 
> Back when they didn't have that fee, all these rides you gave as examples, would have been $1 less. Your $10 example was previously a $9.00 ride. And today it's still a $9.00 ride as far as we drivers are concerned.


No you are wrong. Uber calls fare the total that the client is charged. That is what they call it in the screen that the rider gets at the end of the ride, in the screen that the driver gets at the end of the ride, in the driver's dashboard, in their advertisement, in their stipulation of minimum fares (e.g. Los Angeles minimum "FARE" is $4.00, but driver only gets $2.40 or 60% of it), etc.

The $1 SRF is just a SCAM to not share with the driver that part of the fare. The 20% that Uber keeps is to cover their normal business costs, including insurance, background checks, etc. All that is part of their normal business expenses in order to operate as they do. The SRF is just a very clever way to defraud the drivers, there is no other reason to charge it as a separate item to the riders. It was created only to trick the drivers, and not acknowledge that they keep up to 40% of the fares. Uber is a devilishly shwred company.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I think you may like what is about to happen in Australia...

Will post it really soon...

Qn is - how many drivers are prepared to take action as well?


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

hey guys

just wanted to share this interesting info with you guys that I got from a passenger the other night.

Just in San Francisco alone, Uber clears over 300 mill and NY is at the top with 400 mill.

I ask him how does he know this, he said he's partner with a capital firm out in Boston and have met with Uber numerous time at different stages when Uber was looking to raise more capital. He also mentions most tech companies are valued at 5x their net venues and with Uber being valued at around 18 billion bucks, there might be some truth to these figures.

I googled is name from the waybill and he is who he claim he is.

so yeah Uber is totally ****ing us


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> No you are wrong. Uber calls fare the total that the client is charged. That is what they call it in the screen that the rider gets at the end of the ride, in the screen that the driver gets at the end of the ride, in the driver's dashboard, in their advertisement, in their stipulation of minimum fares (e.g. Los Angeles minimum "FARE" is $4.00, but driver only gets $2.40 or 60% of it), etc.
> 
> The $1 SRF is just a SCAM to not share with the driver that part of the fare. The 20% that Uber keeps is to cover their normal business costs, including insurance, background checks, etc. All that is part of their normal business expenses in order to operate as they do. The SRF is just a very clever way to defraud the drivers, there is no other reason to charge it as a separate item to the riders. It was created only to trick the drivers, and not acknowledge that they keep up to 40% of the fares. Uber is a devilishly shwred company.


This.

The passenger sees the total "fare," which includes SRF.

You're not making 80%, as many others have pointed out. And the lower the fare, the lower the percentage you're making.

Fare - SRF - 20% < 80% of Fare

As people use Uber more, they will use it for more short trips. Having many more short trips is to Uber's advantage. Another reason Uber wants as many drivers on streets as possible.

After the DC rate cut I was making less and had more short trips. Not enough money for the time and expenses, especially wear and tear on vehicle. (Don't forget to send in your estimated taxes - especially your SE taxes - by September 15.)

Another way to mess with the Uber system: just leave your Uber phone on all the time and never accept trips, or only accept trips that you know are less than 3 minutes away (the Uber app was terrible for estimating time to pickup). Just go back online after Uber kicks you off.

YMMV

.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't be stupid. Uber put the SRF in its pocket, not to give to the movement, or buy insurance. Read what they have on their website for the usage of SRF fee, including background check, developing safety features, .., and at last, insurance. So we are also paying the software engineering with SRF.



Buster said:


> No, you're not thinking about this correctly. When you say a $4.00 ride - you actually mean a $3.00 ride. The $1 safety fee (or whatever the heck they are using it for), is and was never a part of the fare that would get paid to you. So on a $3.00 ride you get $2.40. On a $9.00 ride you get $7.20 - which is exactly 80%. It's not correct to include that $1.00 fee in your calculation. They're not taking more than 20% They're taking 20% on the part that was due to you in the first place. The $1.00 fee was added later and never was any part of that meant to be shared with the driver. Uber always said they were keeping 100% of that. So instead of thinking of your $4.00 ride as a $4.00 ride that Uber takes more than 20% out of... you need to think of it as a $3.00 ride that Uber takes exactly 20% out of.
> 
> Back when they didn't have that fee, all these rides you gave as examples, would have been $1 less. Your $10 example was previously a $9.00 ride. And today it's still a $9.00 ride as far as we drivers are concerned.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/page-6


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

UberX could & should be sued for false advertising on Craigslist. Every day in LA postings like this "Make $1450/week driving with Uber". Absolute LIES. Cranking it full force, since the price cut, this hard-driving UberX partner is lucky to net $10 hour. Can't pay the bills this way. Just bought expensive new upgraded vehicle -- for the sole purpose of driving UberX. I'm down for the strike. Need to spread the word.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

You can call that SRF anything you want. it's part of the drop. Which we should be getting 80% of


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Here in LA the SRF went to the drivers directly. It was called safe ride fee on the pax app and it was called ride incentives on our end. Do 100 rides a week and one would get $100 in ride incentives. However, the point is moot, as of 8/31 the incentive program has ended. 

Double check your statements. I think you'll find that your market was the same. The statements were quite confusing to read so I can see how people thought they were getting a lower %.


----------



## ProDriver (Jul 22, 2014)

The "Safe Ride Fee" was an incentive that was paid to the driver for delivering his/her passenger safely to their destination. But now whether you deliver them safely or not Uber keeps it for itself. Uber=Evil.

They dont share any information with their so called "partners". Here in Seattle they gave out Uber Phones to all the "for hire taxicabs" and there wasnt a single mention of this by them.

They know they can't keep their drivers so they try to recruit new drivers relentlessly.


----------

